# Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug



## FINDmySELF (22. Mai 2015)

*Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Hallo Leute,
ich ziehe am 1.6. mit meiner Freundin zusammen, die noch einen Vertrag bei 1&1 bis November hat.
Bei einem Verfügbarkeitscheck ist aufgefallen, dass 1&1 nur DSL16000 bereitstellen kann. Da ich bei der Telekom arbeite und dort bis zu 100mbit erreichen kann, suche ich nun eine Möglichkeit, wie sie aus ihrem Vertrag kommen und ich die attraktivere Leitung buchen kann. 
Auf der Seite von 1&1 habe ich nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, dass sie sofort kündigen darf, wenn mein Anschluss schon vorher da war. Aber diese Nachweise haben wir nicht, weil wir zeitgleich in die neue Wohnung kommen. 
Habt ihr da vielleicht eine Idee, wie man bei 1&1 sofort raus kommt?


Gruß FINDmySELF


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Ich würde sagen bis November warten wo der Vertrag bei 1&1 endet, sonst wüsste ich auch nichts.


----------



## FINDmySELF (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Oder, was mir gerade eingefallen ist, sie hat ihre Wohnung z 1.7. gekündigt. Sprich: ich könnte in der neuen Wohnung Telekom zum 1.6. holen und dann, wenn der Umzug bei ihr "ansteht", kündigen, weil ja ein Anschluss bei der neuen Adresse schon besteht. 
So könnte man sich vielleicht aus dem Vertrag mogeln.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Wenn die Telekom 100mbit anbietet kann 1&1 das idR. auch, ausser bei euch gibts FTTH.


----------



## FINDmySELF (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Ich bevorzuge die Telekom, da ich bei denen arbeite und dementsprechend Rabatte auf die Tarife bekomme. Nebenbei muss ich noch in unsere Doku und das Haus für FTTC "freigegeben" lassen...


----------



## D00msday (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

1&1 weiß ja nicht, wann sie auszieht oder wohin sie wann zieht. Regel das so, dass dein Vertrag in der neuen Wohnung ist und sie sagt halt etwas später, dass sie zugezogen ist. So kann sie wenigstens versuchen aus dem Vertrag zu kommen.


----------



## padme (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Servus.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag kommst. 1&1 kann ja nix dafür, dass ihr umzieht. 
Aber zieht man die 3 Monatige Kündigungsfrist ab, sind es ja nur 2 monate, die zusätzlich zu zahlen sind. Hab schon hier und da gehört, dass andere Paare ein Jahr und länger 2 Verträge an der Backe haben..


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*



padme schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag kommst. 1&1 kann ja nix dafür, dass ihr umzieht.


Sofern der alte Anbieter am neuen Wohnort nicht die gleiche Leistung erbringen kann besteht ein Sonderkündigungsrecht.
Wenn das der Fall ist sollte man aus dem Vertrag rauskommen.

Edit: Allerdings besteht dann auch eine Kündigungsfrist von 3 Monaten


> Wird die Leistung am neuen Wohnsitz nicht angeboten, ist der Verbraucher zur Kündigung des Vertrages unter Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist von drei Monaten zum Ende eines Kalendermonats berechtigt.


§ 46 TKG Anbieterwechsel und Umzug - dejure.org


----------



## Dr. med iziner (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Als in meiner Verwandtschaft jemand umgezogen ist, und der Anbieter keine Leistung erbringen konnte, konnte wir von dem Sonderkündigungsrecht sofort Gebrauch machen. Da war nix mit 3. Monaten.


----------



## godless.prayer (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Frag doch einfach mal bei 1&1 an?

Ich kenn es nur so, dass man den Vertrag außerordentlich kündigen kann, wenn man mit einem bestehenden Vertrag zu jemandem zieht, der auch schon einen Vertrag beim selben Anbieter hat. Ich bin vor Kurzem auch zu meiner Freundin gezogen und meinen T-Com Vertrag kann ich nicht außerordentlich kündigen, weil meine Freundin O2 hat. Als ich damals zu meinen Eltern zurückgezogen bin, war es kein Problem, da die schon einen T-Com Anschluss hatten.


----------



## FINDmySELF (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 wegen Zusammenzug*

Ich stütze mich jetzt auf diese Seite: 


1&1 Hilfe Center - DSL an neuer Anschrift bereits vorhanden

Demnach muss ich nur zeigen, dass sie dort einzieht und schon die Telekom vorhanden ist.


----------

